# Danebury Hillfort walk



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

We went on an easter walk to Danebury Hillfort...
We met loads of different dogs from Springers to Bichons to Cockerpoos to Labradors to Great Danes! There were literally do many dogs there - never seen so many in one place! and the best bit... Pippa was well behaved - recalled away from the dogs before it was close enough for a safe hello. The Great Danes are truly massive - I have never met them before, but it was great! One of them had a padded head collar on - wondered whether it was an Indidog one. 

Here are a few pictures...


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Was it windy?

Looks a bit open 
Many people there?

We went to a nature reserve and it was empty apart from a local couple walking the dogs


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

rona said:


> Was it windy?
> 
> Looks a bit open
> Many people there?
> ...


No not windy at all actually. 
We spent half the walk in the wooded track which has trees either side, so that was pretty enclosed 
There were loads of people! - there was an arranged dog meet up and there were loads of dogs from Great Danes to JRT's to Bull terriers. All nice dogs too!


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

This is one of our favorite walks, so open and spacious, with awesome views . Lots of lovely hillforts around


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

H0lly said:


> This is one of our favorite walks, so open and spacious, with awesome views . Lots of lovely hillforts around


It's one of my favourites too! if I ever see 2 red boxers, I will come over for a chat!


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

It's a lovely place and always has plenty of dog walkers and you can almost see my house from up there


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Aww Pippa looking stunning as usual!


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Canine K9 said:


> Aww Pippa looking stunning as usual!


Thank you!

I had someone ask me if she was a Weimaraner cross... um no! she's a working Labrador!


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

dandogman said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I had someone ask me if she was a Weimaraner cross... um no! she's a working Labrador!


I think people are used to seeing overweight Labradors plodding along


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

She poses so regally (except for the lolling tongue ) Looks a lovely place to walk.


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Canine K9 said:


> I think people are used to seeing overweight Labradors plodding along


Yeah, you're right


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Mulish said:


> She poses so regally (except for the lolling tongue ) Looks a lovely place to walk.


hahahahaha


----------

